# "Plastic people, oh baby you're such a drag"



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye.

Songs about pollution and climate change.

Put on your thinking cap.


....

MACHIAVEL - tHE REIGN OF qUEEN pOLLUTION

SAMURAI OF PROG - THINK GREEN

JEFFRO TULLERS - SKATING AWAY (about global warming)
-STORMWATCH

JARVIS STREET REVUE - MR OILMAN

TAMAD SHUD - GLOOTONITES

PETER HAMMILL - PORTON DOWN

FRIDGID PINK - EARTH OMEN

DAVID AXELROD - EARTH ROT (the entire lp)

FOCUS - WHY DREAM?

MOODY BLUES - SUN IS STILL SHINING

GONG - CHERNOBYL RAIN

MANFRED MAN EARTHBAND - MESSIN' IT

GENESIS - SEVEN STONES

DAVID SINCLAIR - PLAN IT EARTH



Get it on!


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Groundhogs - "Earth Is Not Room Enough"
Battiato - "Pollution"
The Move - "Message From the Country"
Spirit - "Nature's Way"
Hudson Ford - "Burn Baby Burn"
Marvin Gaye - "Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)"
Edgar Broughton - "Poppy"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Good for you, Jay.

Deacon Beaker had not thought of those. Besides, of course, "Nature's Way". (There is another _well-known_Spirit one - which was covered by Wigwam.)

.......

BANG - home

KANSAS - death of Mother Nature suite

ELP - black moon

GEESIN & WATERS - breathe

WAKEFIELD - landgrabber

INFINITY - solar revolution

THINKING PLAGUE - Malthusian dances

OPEN ROAD - mother nature

LACHEN - WALTZ FOR nOVA sCOTIA

XTC - minature sun

BLACK SABBATH - electric funeral

PRINCIPAL EDWARDS - mechanical madness

AESSENCE - industrial age

GIANT STEP - pollution

EVOLUTION - fresh garbage!!!!!


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Beach Boys - Don't Go Near The Water
Joni Mitchell - Big Yellow Taxi
Mary Hopkin - The Earth Turns
X-Ray Spex - Germ Free Adolescence 
Kansas Joe McCoy and Memphis Minnie - When the Levee Breaks
Randy Newman - Burn On
UB40 - The Earth Dies Screaming
Gil Scott-Heron - We Almost Lost Detroit
Midnight Oil - River Runs Red


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Canned Heat - _Poor Moon_ and _So Sad (The World's in a Tangle)_. Main songwriter Alan Wilson was an avid environmentalist.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Dug dugs - smog
hawkwind - uncle sam going to mars
headband - goodbye mother nature
***** - open ground
dice - utopian suntan
progress - same
welcome - dirge
strawbs - burn baby
genesis - return of the giant hogweed
wild turkey - sanctuary
charlies - smoggy
smoke - sydney gill
morrigan - night
ramases - lifechild
jackson's heights - king's progress
p'cock - pollution
olympic - air
old man and the sea - monk
ache - hungry


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Todd Rundgren: Heavy Metal Kids

Spirit: Nature's Way

The Yardbirds: Shapes of Things

It's A Beautiful Day: Another Hit of Fresh Air


----------

